# Ripforgames.bat not found



## skippednote (Sep 6, 2008)

People when i extract fifa08 and nfs carbon it show this error. ripforgames not found. I'm trying this on both vista and xp as they are on same laptop. But it ran fine on laptop with xp only.


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

are you downloading any myth/reloaded rips?


----------



## skippednote (Sep 6, 2008)

Its rip one


----------



## warfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Buy original.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys i need proper help


----------



## hsr (Sep 7, 2008)

well if you know the way to extract the game files fron uha archives there is a chance.PM your problem with the source from where you got it...


----------



## skippednote (Sep 7, 2008)

All i know is this problem is due to vista as the game worked properly with my laptop with only xp.
I got it from my friend.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 7, 2008)

If theres a file not found, who cares if its vista or xp? there must be some other bat in the folder, rename it to ripforgames.bat.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 7, 2008)

> Do not post/discuss/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=10&a=1


----------

